# !!!bad dog!!!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So as per L!$A's post in "Dont you hate it when.." I had to post pictures just so you all can see how bad Duke really is...


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

ohh lol....


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just praying he hasn't started chewing it again.... *knocks on wood*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im buying hotsauce after work for sure!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my....looks like Duke found himself an interesting chew toy


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does this dog have free rein of the house when no one home


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yes he does..living is room is blocked off...but has the hallway and a bit of our second living room..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Only part of the house - which is where our tanks are.  He is allowed in the house other then our bedroom and the bathroom (loves toilet paper!) and hes not allowed in the carpeted room, which is our living room 


Looks like Ben already beat me to it haha


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks. You could try and fix it though


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> That sucks. You could try and fix it though


please do tell ....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on how hard the boards are attached you could take off the 2 chewed ones. Then, get some pine boards, sand them, paint them black and attach them.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im thinking steel stand? and just rap some fabric around it..i cant really do anything until i get the new Mbu tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That would work as well. All depends on the look you are going for.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a friend who had a dog that pretty much ate all his furniture ,table legs couch etc. 
I suggest a big chew toy...... or a Muzzle ...j/k. 
I wonder what the fish were thinking 

A steel tank insilated from floor hooked up to a power sorce might help...again ...j/k


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> I had a friend who had a dog that pretty much ate all his furniture ,table legs couch etc.
> I suggest a big chew toy...... or a Muzzle ...j/k.
> I wonder what the fish were thinking
> 
> A steel tank insilated from floor hooked up to a power sorce might help...again ...j/k


beleive me those ideas will taken into consideration lol i was very mad last night,I couldn't even look at him.


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Our dog chewed a 3 foot hole in the drywall of the kitchen in our old house, chewed down 2 5-6 foot apple trees, ate an "indestructable" dog bone chew toy...

Hope you can find away to stop him form chewing up more of your house.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa! Now that would be a PITA! 
We're going to try hot sauce or maybe that sour apple spray... hopefully that works


----------

